# Genxxl



## stowaway (Jan 8, 2007)

HI,

I recently have ordered things through GENXXLDOWNUNDER.COM (assosicated with genxxlgear.com) I suspected it could be a scam, but decided to give it a go to start with just with some British dragon Stanabol Tablets. 

I received the stanabol tablets in the mail, however not in the correct BD packaging, as they said it had to be sent as Tamoflix (not sure how to spell it) in order to get through customs. I opened the package and the tabs look exactly how they should. I assumed this was good. so i ordered a bottle of Tren. which im waiting for.

On this page it says that Genxxl are SELECTIVE scammers. what does this mean?

Do you think the tabs are just fakes? They look right. is there anyway to test it? I know u can buy E testers. can u buy Steriod testers?

have i been scammed?


----------



## K1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Personally, I would never use GenXXL, too many negative and sneaky things going on with them...........


----------



## www (Jan 17, 2007)

stowaway said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> I recently have ordered things through GENXXLDOWNUNDER.COM (assosicated with genxxlgear.com) I suspected it could be a scam, but decided to give it a go to start with just with some British dragon Stanabol Tablets.
> 
> ...



gen dosest scam anyone, the tabs are good. Your not going to find much love for genxxl here though,lol.


----------



## tordon (Jan 26, 2007)

last time i was here everybody was totaly up on genxxl...what happened?


----------



## Big A (Jan 28, 2007)

tordon said:
			
		

> last time i was here everybody was totaly up on genxxl...what happened?



Because all the former staff were paid by Genxxl. 

Now that doesn't happen, so the truth comes out.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 28, 2007)

I wouldnt piss on those guys if they were on fire.
Simply were nothing more then remailers anyhow.


----------



## cha (Jan 29, 2007)

come on dont talk  bullshit like a bitch. genxxl is good. this place was way better before new ownership took over. you did have to pay for sources but you had a lot good threads to learn from. why you think eveyone left i only check out this place once awhile to hope it could be want it was. big a you have some work to do to make this place a fraction of want it use to be adding genxxl back to the sources would help alin a good place to but you dont need to suck alin dick


----------



## Big A (Jan 29, 2007)

cha said:
			
		

> come on dont talk  bullshit like a bitch. genxxl is good. this place was way better before new ownership took over. you did have to pay for sources but you had a lot good threads to learn from. why you think eveyone left i only check out this place once awhile to hope it could be want it was. big a you have some work to do to make this place a fraction of want it use to be adding genxxl back to the sources would help alin a good place to but you dont need to suck alin dick



People like you are so amusing 'cause they don't know jack shit.

The reason why all the staff from here left is because they were ALL Genxxl reps, on Genxxl's payroll. They were ALL paid by Genxxl to promote Genxxl products.

BTW, I never had problems with Genxxl until they started slinging shit, so then their lies came out in the open and they have destroyed their business.

The reason why i always supported Alin is because Alin always had real proof to back up what he claimed, while people like Genxxl could NEVER provide any proof 'cause they are liars.

I am not going to entertain another stupid debate. Genxxl started trouble and it backfired in their face BIG time as they were caught out as lying. And this is from their own guys admiting this. They obviously regreted it since it affected their sales badly.

I am locking this thread as I will not waste time with morons like you cha that have no idea of the facts but try to get involved because of some stupid sense of loyalty they have towards their drug supplier.


----------

